# Anyone expeirienced with Onix subs?



## bcharlow (Dec 23, 2008)

I"m thinking eventually replacing my cheap KLH or adding to it. It's working remarkably well with the BFD running EQ for me now. But you know how that itch takes over! And it's an ugly duckling in a living room to boot.

I've been looking at Onix (AV123.com) subs for a while. Certainly look good in the eyes of this beholder and seem to have good reviews. I don't want bigger than a 10" sub for looks, and my room probably doesn't need it either.

This is for 2 channel music only, not home theater.

So who's experienced with this line, positive or negative?

I see they have 3 subs around: UFW 10, ULW 10, X-sub. All a little different. 

The UF and UL look pretty much the same, except the UL has some kind of built in EQ or adjustment and only one line in (line level), while teh UF has manual EQ and 2 lines in for stereo. What difference would the UL make here? What if I kept my old sub and hid it better while using the UL or UF as a second sub - say one for left channel and one for right?

The X lines seem to have different configs, and possibly a smaller driver with a passive radiator. Is this going to do the job, or would the smaller driver not push enough SPLs for music for reasonable listening levels?

Experience welcome.


----------

